# Best grinder for a beginner



## Hungry Chimp (Jun 21, 2017)

Hi, I'm just starting my journey and following advice on this forum I'm going to treat myself to a gaggia classic but what's the best burr grinder for around £100?

Thanks


----------



## Rakesh (Jun 3, 2017)

£100 is going to be tough to get a decent espresso grinder, Sage Smart Grinders can go for around £100 second hand or refurb but they are quickly outgrown and dont give the best grind quality. My personal opinion would be if possible save up a bit more, try and get around £150-£200. In fact, @GCGlasgow has a bargain in the sales section. If you manage to get your post count to 5 you may be able to snag it if you live around Glasgow.


----------



## Hungry Chimp (Jun 21, 2017)

Ok thanks Rakesh, appreciate your response. I'll stop being tight and dig a bit deeper!!


----------



## Rakesh (Jun 3, 2017)

Hungry Chimp said:


> Ok thanks Rakesh, appreciate your response. I'll stop being tight and dig a bit deeper!!


The member I mentioned earlier has a Fiorenzato for sale on the sales thread, its a bargain and within your original price range, if you can collect I thoroughly recommend as it was my original choice of grinder.


----------



## Stanic (Dec 12, 2015)

do you need an electric grinder? some of the manual grinders are great for espresso too


----------



## Hungry Chimp (Jun 21, 2017)

I'd rather have an electric one as the wife will also be using it. But I will look into them. What's your recommendation?


----------



## Stanic (Dec 12, 2015)

Hungry Chimp said:


> I'd rather have an electric one as the wife will also be using it. But I will look into them. What's your recommendation?


there are some manual grinders on the market that are produced with attention to the alignment of their burrs and with infinite grind size adjustment, capable of grinding for espresso and other methods as well, the advantage is lower price compared to electric and very low retention - no need to purge between grind setting changes or to renew ground coffee in the nooks and crannies of an electric grinder.

I've got two, the Feldgrind, which is a relatively cheap high quality grinder with 38 mm conical burrs, and the Kinu M68, a 68 mm conical burr grinder, geared and with perpendicular handle. Both grinders are excellent for espresso and other coffee drinks too.

Some other recommended are Helor, Mahlgut, Lido, Pharos, there are two more models by Kinu..


----------

